# budget vr6 turbo setup



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

i would like to build a low-boost turbo setup for my mk3 12v vr6. its a daily driven car, and i want it to be more of a 'fun' setup than a track setup. id be very satisfied with somewhere close to 240-250hp. no need for standalone, a air to water fmic or anything like that...how much would it cost me to build a setup like this if i shop around and put the kit together slowly? i'm not sure if and of the 2g stock eclipse turbo parts are compatible, but my friend has 2 or 3 complete turbo setups for that car and he'd probably give me parts i could use for next to nothing.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*

Well, the SMALLEST turbo I would put an a VR6 would be a t3/t4.
If you get used parts and run non intercooled you could probably get away with $1800-$2200. That does not include a diff and clutch. If you plan on just driving it around and your stock clutch seems to be ok then you shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (J Dubya)*

just under 3 with ALL NEW parts
not inlcuding headgasket, smt6, or ic piping though


----------



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (vweuroracer)*

i was gonna start off with a lot of used things, then just slowly upgrade. would i still need to change the head gasket if i only ran 8psi?
edit: just talked to my friend with the eclipse turbo setups. he said he'd give me an intercooler and bov for $50 since they're just laying around. he also offered the oil feed/return lines, but will they fit my car? also, is a turbo downpipe specially made, or just a stock one with a flange welded on? i have an extra downpipe and im sure i could get one of them made if thats all there is to it.


_Modified by phil9922 at 3:02 PM 4-14-2004_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*

This is all IMO. Do it right the first time, get a cast manifold with a T4 that hits max boost around 4000. Than go and be cheap







and run non intercooled 5,6......psi. Id say the most important part of the whole turbo choices are the actual turbo and fueling. Id sat get a FMU and eip chip for fueling or talk to jefnes on the tex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (MDTurborocco)*

the reason i think i want to stay away from t4 is because the car will be a daily driver so it still needs to be somewhat reliable. i cant go building the internals either, and i dont want to get myself into too much trouble with it.


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*

Why would a T4 make your car not a daily driver?


----------



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (VRQUICK)*

just the more boost, the more likely i am to break something. and why install a t4 if im not going to use it to its potential?


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*

You want a budget turbo setup run Jeff's 30# v2 chip, T04, 3" turbo-back, non-intercooled. Should put you around 260-270 whp which will last for a couple months, then the upgrades begin.
I have a T04 and I drive my car every day. You say you are afraid of more boost but there is this amazing new contraption called a boost controller.







You can adjust how much power you have!!!


----------



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (I am Jack's VR6)*

i know, but if im only running ~8psi, wouldnt a t3/t4 be less laggy? i also may get greedy if the power is there and start to break things


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*

I'm running a T04E on my daily driver running 8psi. No lag, no problems.


----------



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (J Dubya)*

how much boost can be run on our motors with just a copper headgasket?


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*

With the proper fueling and lower compression I think guys are doing 15-17 psi.
Stock compression 9 maybe 10.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phil9922* »_i would like to build a low-boost turbo setup for my mk3 12v vr6. its a daily driven car, and i want it to be more of a 'fun' setup than a track setup. id be very satisfied with somewhere close to 240-250hp. no need for standalone, a air to water fmic or anything like that...how much would it cost me to build a setup like this if i shop around and put the kit together slowly? i'm not sure if and of the 2g stock eclipse turbo parts are compatible, but my friend has 2 or 3 complete turbo setups for that car and he'd probably give me parts i could use for next to nothing.

I started out just like this
I started buying parts like 6 mos ago... originally spent like 2G's, and I was running...I just crossed the 7G's line... but I have EVERYTHING!!! I did mine on a budget... you will end up doing the same


----------



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (BubonicCorrado)*

where can i get jeff's 30# chip? i didnt think 15psi was possible without building up the motor, now that i know that i can see why everyone is saying t4 and im thinking the same thing. will g60 injectors work or should i get bigger ones?


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (J Dubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Dubya* »_With the proper fueling and lower compression I think guys are doing 15-17 psi.
Stock compression 9 maybe 10.

11 mayyyybe 12.


----------



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (Ohio Brian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohio Brian* »_
11 mayyyybe 12.










on stock, right?


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*

yes......


----------



## phil9922 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (mavric)*

heres the list so far:
greddy type-s bov
hks 35mm external wastegate
eip chip unless i can find jeffs?
atp exhaust manifold
atp downpipe
atp manual boost controller
atp oil feed/returns
atp oil pan
t04e turbo
random fmic my friend has laying around
g60 injectors?
does that sound ok? if theres anything i should stay away from in there let me know, or if there's any less expensive alternatives.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*

Yup. Stock.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (phil9922)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phil9922* »_where can i get jeff's 30# chip? i didnt think 15psi was possible without building up the motor, now that i know that i can see why everyone is saying t4 and im thinking the same thing. will g60 injectors work or should i get bigger ones?

Jeff is a member here. His screename is *Jefnes3*.
If you run his 30# chip, you want 30# injectors...
How much research have you done so far?


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (I am Jack's VR6)*

Just an FYI, Ohio Brian and I are both running Jeffs chip.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: budget vr6 turbo setup (J Dubya)*

I'm on the 42# setup now.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

